# DWC Air Pump?



## JD466US (Nov 28, 2009)

I am wondering what some of you folks are using as far as air pumps go when growing in a dwc setup? I myself have been using the general hydroponic pump on a 4 bucket (3 1/2 gal.) set up, but feel that its really not enough. If anybody can suggest something better I would greatly appreciate it.

                      Peace,
                                JD


----------



## meds4me (Nov 28, 2009)

I went to Petco and got there brand 212 gal version which has four ports ( supports 4 buckets and a cloner ). I have two of them working 24/7 so far no probs and for 25 $ solid investment in my book. ~


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

I am using an _EcoPlus_ 35 watt, 950 gal/hr into 8  buckets and a rez.

Works great comes with a 6 manifold but I put it on a 12


----------



## DonJones (Nov 30, 2009)

meds,

Thanks for the report on teh PETCO pump.  That is the one I had been looking at but hadn't heard from anyone using one.

Good smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2009)

I like a lot of air.  I have an Active Aqua 112W pump with a 12 port manifold that puts out 110 liters a minute (about 1800 gallons an hours) for my flowering room and a 20W with a six port manifold that puts out 45 liters a minute (about 720 gallons an hour).  I generally run  6-8 buckets in flowering and 4-6 in veg.


----------



## JD466US (Nov 30, 2009)

Goddess, does the Active Aqua 112w pump pull a lot of juice? Are they loud and do they vibrate alot? I have seen those pumps and am kind of leaning towards one. It would give me the option of adding more buckets and plus plenty of air.

                         Thanks,
                                     JD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2009)

JD466US said:
			
		

> Goddess, does the Active Aqua 112w pump pull a lot of juice? Are they loud and do they vibrate alot? I have seen those pumps and am kind of leaning towards one. It would give me the option of adding more buckets and plus plenty of air.
> 
> Thanks,
> JD



Well, the 112W pump pulls 112 watts, but it sure puts out some substantial air.  They do vibrate some, so I suspend mine from a bungie cord that is attached to a hook that is screwed into a joist.  I have not started using the other pump yet (some women do spring cleaning, I do fall grow room remodeling ).  However, I am anxious to see how it works since it uses 20W and puts out 45 liters per minute.  It would appear that the smaller pump is over twice as efficient as the larger pump.  We are looking at 20W creating 45 liters per  minute and 112W creating 110 liters per minute.  I'm trying to figure this out, but I am quite high.....


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

^ sounds like a no-brainer HG... ...whats the brand of the 20w? AA also?...

112watts...lol...lol...

i feel so ghetto. ... i still use the 3.5 watt from aqua culture. 1 per veg/ 2 per flower, on a 6 inch stone; 2 in flower...21/42w...(talk about quiet)...


----------



## me myyself and I (Dec 1, 2009)

I use 4 port active aqua's and I love them. they work awesome, not that noisey either. but I agree with THG, I like alot of air so I put 2 ports to each bucket and all I can say is WOW!!!! hope this helps


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 1, 2009)

I use the petco brand ones as they're cheap and adjustable. U really don't need as much air as ud think. If ur water temps are optimal (65f -+5) 100% oxygenation is very easy to achieve especially if ur in dwc buckets with 4gal max. Water holds oxygen rather well but I'd say make the investment and get a solid 60usd on at ur local shop that will support most the room has 8ports and push insane amounts of air.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 2, 2009)

Sunleaves 18w 600 gal per hour. Makes nice bubbles. $37. from discount hydroponics.


----------

